
Ask HN: What are some of the best logging architecture? - rishiloyola
Hello,<p>I want to see how other companies built cost-effective logging infrastructures.<p>ELK is the most famous stack these days but I want to see some alternatives or the way you go beyond ELK stack.
======
Strum355
Theres also Loki from Grafana Labs

